# Suction D & C performed on pt. with blighted ovum



## deeannkaye68@gmail.com (Jun 6, 2012)

I am a billing and coding student about to take my CPC test and today on a test I had a question that I answered, and got wrong, even though I feel I am right, can someone experienced please help me understand why I am wrong or if I am?
The question was....Pt diagnosed with a blighted ovum and physician performs a suction D&C. I didn't know what a blighted ovum was so I looked it up and read that the egg attaches to the uterus but a gestational sac is not formed and it results in a miscarriage.... My instructor says my procedure code should of been 59840 ( but the definition I have for a induced abortion, is an abortion that brings death to the fetus) In this case there was no evidence of a fetus... so I went with 59812 which is treatment of incomplete abortion, any trimester, completed surgically. The instructor says my code doesn't work because it does not state suction D&C, it says surgically performed...well I thought a D&C was a outpatient surgery? If you can help me understand, I would appreciate it!!


----------



## lorilynn7657 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey Newby, welcome to the wonderful world of coding. Many times it is subjective, and coders may disagree on which codes are correct, but as long as you can argue your choice, preferably with supporting documentation in case of an audit or appeal, you'll be okay.
I've done OB/gyn coding for 10 yrs and I use 59812 for a blighted ovum. I looked at as much research as I could find, and I believe this is correct. I have an OB/GYN coding Companion (these specialty books are lifesavers if you bill for a specialty practice), and it explains that the d&c is part of the procedure for 59812 'as needed'.
59840 is reserved for induced abortions and the Coding Companion describes this procedure as 'the physician terminates the pregnancy', which was not the case in a blighted ovum.
That said, answer the way your instructor teaches while in school. You'll have plenty of time later to prove your point.


----------



## deeannkaye68@gmail.com (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you for your answer.....(btw I am doing the I was right dance) LOL


----------

